# How much does a 1/2 inch sheet weigh?



## Thewallfixer (Apr 18, 2006)

I need to buy 40-50 sheets and all I have is a 01 Chevy S10 with a 4 banger, I don't want to blow the springs or shocks or whatever. Should I make 2 trips?

thanks


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

How much is your time worth an hour?

How much is a delivery fee?

How much gas + wear and tear on your truck?


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

My supplier charges me $50 to $75 to deliver that amount. One phone call from me and it miraculously shows up at the doorstep the next day, or even the same day if their schedule permits. And they bring it in the house or business.

Standard 1/2" drywall weighs about 1.8lbs per square foot, meaning a 4x8 sheet sheet weighs about 58 pounds, or 2,320lbs for 40 sheets. At 2 trips you still would be overloading the truck. 

How far is it to where you need to pick it up (round trip at least twice) times $3 per gallon for gas, and don't forget what Doug says, got to figure in yout time too. And hopefully nothing will break on the truck.

I don't know where you are, but the big boxes around here all deliver, expect to pay more if you want it brought into the house or building, as they generally just have curbside drop-off. Most have the little flatbed trucks they rent for $19.99 to haul your own materials too. 

Just some things to think about... Good Luck!


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

i dont think 4x8 sheets fit in between the wheel wells on an s-10, so you might have to take even smaller loads.


----------



## Thewallfixer (Apr 18, 2006)

I am working in this small town that does not have one store that delivers. Or I would have them stack it on the front porch.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I think about 10 sheets on an S-10, and you'll have the rear springs begging for mercy.


----------



## Thewallfixer (Apr 18, 2006)

Thewallfixer said:


> I am working in this small town that does not have one store that delivers. Or I would have them stack it on the front porch.


It is probably 3 miles round trip.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You can rent a U-Haul for 19.95 a day.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Thewallfixer said:


> I am working in this small town that does not have one store that delivers.


That does pose a problem! What about a nearby town? The houses that are in town had to get the board from somewhere unless the hangers hauled it themselves. Can you get a local flatbed truck owner to haul it for you for a fee? Possibly rent a trailer that can handle the weight, if your truck can handle the trailer. It's only a ton and a quarter, so it wouldn't be that big of a trailer, my little 4x8 el-cheapo trailer can handle 800lbs, so I would think you could find/rent/borrow one somewhere.


----------



## Thewallfixer (Apr 18, 2006)

I am so ill prepared for this, I don't have a trailer hitch. Oh well i guess that's what i get for doing volunteer work, at least it's supposed to be in the 70's. I will have plenty of people, I will just send some one back and forth 3 times until we get it all.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I guess it's time to break out this old picture!


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I guess it's time to break out this old picture!


That is awsome


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW That is Awsome


----------



## RockStar (May 11, 2006)

*Material Distributors*

You would be supprised how many suppliers will drive that distance when times are as slow as they are now.
There is a website to help you find suppliers. It hasn't been around that long but its growing. You can even send a material quote through the website right to multiple suppliers (without them being able to see how many or what suppliers you sent it to) and they send the priced quotes right back to you.

It's still new but has some potential. try buymymaterials.com.
Good luck:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Md, It makes you wonder what the owner of that car was thinking:w00t:


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Frankawitz said:


> Md, It makes you wonder what the owner of that car was thinking:w00t:


He obviously didn't load it right, this guy shows the proper way to evenly distribute the load.

By the way, it's kind of hard to see in md's picture, but if you look closely, you can see the female passenger napping... or hidig her face, you decide! This photo has been going around for six or seven years at least, and the 8th or 9th generations are getting really grainy.


----------

